# Hey Bud



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Bud Check out this Pic......in the front row about 4 or 5 cars from the right. Is that a BRP body on his car?

http://www.rctouring.eu/images/mastermasami.jpg


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

really don't know!!! I had more trophies than that. 3 dumpsters full !!!! 

Wish I had the $$$ it took to win them


----------

